# Boffo buffone



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Ennesima occasione persa per stare zitti .
Siamo il paese in cui qualsiasi bue da' del cornuto all'asino.
Che squallore!!

http://www.corriere.it/politica/09_agosto_31/foschini_677de7d8-95ee-11de-8f5e-00144f02aabc.shtml



> *Il caso «Avvenire» - Le carte*
> 
> *Il «mini dossier» che accusa Boffo
> spedito ai vescovi *
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Agosto 2009)

lasciamo perdere xche se mi esprimo e dico cio che penso altro che infrazione....viene la polizia postale direttamente a prendermi


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

ma poi io mi chiedo...ma possibile che siano così cretini da non pararsi mai il culo???
dai lezioni di moralismo quando ti si può ridere e sputare in faccia per le tue di vaccate??


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

è una bella lotta tra ipocriti.ad ogni modo vedrei molto bene feltri alla direzione di di più al posto di mayer
ha un talento sprecato per il gossip, vedi la foto di veronica seminuda.
chi tocca silvio si vede svelati gli scheletri nell'armadio


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Agosto 2009)

dico solo questo
ci meritiamo (noi come italiani intendo) la classe politica che abbiamo
abbiamo un gran potere....quello di poter scegliere e non scegliere....potere sprecato xche puntualmente ci facciamo fottere e fare il lavaggio del cervello


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una bella lotta tra ipocriti.ad ogni modo vedrei molto bene feltri alla direzione di di più al posto di mayer
> ha un talento sprecato per il gossip, vedi la foto di veronica seminuda.
> chi tocca silvio si vede svelati gli scheletri nell'armadio



non gli perdono le foto di veronica ma questo mi pare un'ottima risposta al'arroganza e ipocrisia di questi pretacci !


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non gli perdono le foto di veronica ma questo mi pare un'ottima risposta al'arroganza e ipocrisia di questi pretacci !


certamente altro che scheletri ...da quella parte c'è una quantità di marcio sommerso da spaventare.
solo che feltri rimane un giornalista che non stimo per nulla


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente altro che scheletri ...da quella parte c'è una quantità di marcio sommerso da spaventare.
> solo che feltri rimane un giornalista che non stimo per nulla


a me prima piaceva ora no.
Peccato perchè invece di migliorare invecchiando peggiora in modo imbarazzante


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente altro che scheletri ...da quella parte c'è una quantità di marcio sommerso da spaventare.
> *solo che feltri rimane un giornalista che non stimo per nulla*


 Un cane di razza al guinzaglio del padrone. Punta solo in una direzione, quella della preda designata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Rientra nel metodo di discussione "ma anche lui...", inagurato da craxi e perfezionato dal silvio e dai suoi adepti, che non entra mai nel merito delle cose, ma contrattacca.
Ci si può domandare perché il giornale dei vescovi perché abbia un direttor peccatore (perché per la Chiesa di questo si tratta e vale per tutti) e che sarebbe opportuno che scegliesse una persona con una condotta integerrima, ma non si può usare i peccati altrui per ridurre il peso e l'importanza dei propri.
Naturalmente silvio si è affrettato a dire che la "privacy è sacra" (e non credo che sia stato usato a caso il termine sacro) facendo così un'ipocrita smentita a un direttore che ha appena nominato e che è lo stesso che ha usato il medesimo metodo con sua moglie ... VOMITEVOLE


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> , ma non si può usare i peccati altrui per ridurre il peso e l'importanza dei propri.



così come non si possono elargire lezioni di moralità quando non si sa manco dove stia di casa


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> così come non si possono elargire lezioni di moralità quando non si sa manco dove stia di casa


 Eppure lavorando dove lavora, dovrebbe conoscere bene la storia della pagliuzza e della trave...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eppure lavorando dove lavora, dovrebbe conoscere bene la storia della pagliuzza e della trave...


è quello che dicevo prima!!
ma possibile che siano così ingenui e sprovveduti??
io dico di no


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è quello che dicevo prima!!
> ma possibile che siano così ingenui e sprovveduti??
> io dico di no


 mah... chissà. Come dicono a Roma, il più pulito c'ha la rogna


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

lo stesso concetto di chi la fa più sporca è insostenibile e avvilente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> così come non si possono elargire lezioni di moralità quando non si sa manco dove stia di casa


 Ma sono questioni diverse.
Ogni problema credo che vada affrontato per quello che è e che si debba vedere se è un problema, non se chi lo denuncia ha i titoli per farlo.
Anche perché non sono stati denunciati i comportamenti privati di berlusconi (di cui non frega nulla a nessuno come non frega a nessuno quelli di chiunque), ma le conseguenze degli stessi dal punto di vista politico.
Passare sul piano personale è un modo per deviare l'attenzione dal problema di fondo.
E' come quando ci si era stupiti in Italia per lo scandalo watergate o per il caso Clinton. Il problema era in entrambi i casi il dire bugie.
Così come in questo caso la questione non è che il silvio vada a puttane (questo non disturbava più neppure la moglie...), ma che si renda ricattabile e che metta in posizione di potere donne con cui ha avuto rapporti e/o uomini che li hanno favoriti, che abbia contatti con la criminalità organizzata che da questi contatti ne ricavi vantaggi per il controllo della prostituzione e del traffico di stupefacenti.
Oltretutto si è sollevato un utile polvereno che ha nascosto le dichiarazioni del figlio di ciancimino e degli intrecci politici della mafia che hanno portato all'uccisione di Borsellino.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sono questioni diverse.
> Ogni problema credo che vada affrontato per quello che è e che si debba vedere se è un problema, non se chi lo denuncia ha i titoli per farlo.
> Anche perché non sono stati denunciati i comportamenti privati di berlusconi (di cui non frega nulla a nessuno come non frega a nessuno quelli di chiunque), ma le conseguenze degli stessi dal punto di vista politico.
> Passare sul piano personale è un modo per deviare l'attenzione dal problema di fondo.
> ...


si sta facendo un discorso diverso.
Ora , va bene confermare la merda che è berlusconi ma preferirei che a farlo fossero integerrimi uomini che non sono ricattabili e amorali allo stesso modo.
Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si sta facendo un discorso diverso.
> Ora , va bene confermare la merda che è berlusconi ma preferirei che a farlo fossero integerrimi uomini che non sono ricattabili e amorali allo stesso modo.
> Non so se mi spiego...


 Basto io...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basto io...


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si sta facendo un discorso diverso.
> Ora , va bene confermare la merda che è berlusconi *ma preferirei che a farlo fossero integerrimi uomini che non sono ricattabili e amorali allo stesso modo.*
> Non so se mi spiego...


 Integerrimi è troppo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  diciamo con un minimo di decenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Integerrimi è troppo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stavo per scrivere una cosa ma dopo la sanzione per i miei modi scurrili   evito


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere una cosa ma dopo la sanzione per i miei modi scurrili evito


Se vuoi insultarmi fai pure, non ti segnalo


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vuoi insulatrmi fai  pure, non ti segnalo


ma non a te !!era riferito al discorso sugli integerrimi!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non a te !!era riferito al discorso sugli integerrimi!


 ah ecco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   comunque... vedevo stamattina, siamo sulle prime pagine dei principali quotidiani del mondo. Non che ci sia da esserne orgogliosi, ma tant'è...


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

feltri è penoso, mi fa schifo e lo considero una vera merda come giornalista.
è uno zerbino del nano, e se ne vanta pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> feltri è penoso, mi fa schifo e lo considero una vera merda come giornalista.
> è uno zerbino del nano, e se ne vanta pure


 Si vanta perché viene lautamente pagato e quello è il suo metro di valutazione di tutto.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si vanta perché viene lautamente pagato e quello è il suo metro di valutazione di tutto.


 Sicuramente non farà mai la fine del Mentana di turno...


----------



## Old Iris2 (31 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> feltri è penoso, mi fa schifo e lo considero una vera merda come giornalista.
> è uno zerbino del nano, e se ne vanta pure


Feltri non mi è mai piaciuto.
Tutti i cani di Berlusconi scodinzolano..ma lui potrebbe conservare una certa decenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

siam d'accordo su feltri ma il tred era su boffo


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Feltri non mi è mai piaciuto.
> Tutti i cani di Berlusconi scodinzolano..ma lui potrebbe conservare una certa decenza.


e poi è aggressivo, punta sempre a pescare nel torbido per colpire.
una merda.
una volta l'ho incontrato al ristorante, gli avrei tirato una pappina


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siam d'accordo su feltri ma il tred era su boffo


Io non capisco una cosa... prescindendo dall'innegabile squallore di Feltri... ma è così difficile appurare se il suddetto Feltri ha scritto la verità oppure no? Voglio dire, questo Boffo ha patteggiato o no la condanna per molestie? Possibile che anche un fatto facilmente appurabile debba diventare controverso???


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa... prescindendo dall'innegabile squallore di Feltri... ma è così difficile appurare se Feltri ha scritto la verità oppure no? Voglio dire, questo Boffo ha patteggiato o no la condanna per molestie? Possibile che un fatto facilmente appurabile debba diventare controverso???












 già. 
Se non fosse verità però si sarebbe già belle che beccato una querela per diffamazione


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già.
> Se non fosse verità però si sarebbe già belle che beccato una querela per diffamazione


E' la prima cosa che ho pensato infatti... troppo scaltro Feltri per aver pubblicato una cosa del genere senza esserne sicuro...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' la prima cosa che ho pensato infatti... troppo scaltro Feltri per aver pubblicato una cosa del genere senza esserne sicuro...


infatti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già.
> Se non fosse verità però si sarebbe già belle che beccato una querela per diffamazione


Boffo ha scaricato la responsabilità su un uomo, proveniente dalla comunità di don gelmini, che aveva assunto che avrebbe fatto lui le telefonate alla tizia, moglie di un altro ospite della comunità con cui aveva una relazione, e che lui si sarebbe assunto la responsabilità del fatto, patteggiando, perché era troppo complicato provare che le telefonate non le aveva fatte lui.
Il responsabile è morto di overdose.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boffo ha scaricato la responsabilità su un uomo, proveniente dalla comunità di don gelmini, che aveva assunto che avrebbe fatto lui le telefonate alla tizia, moglie di un altro ospite della comunità con cui aveva una relazione, e che lui si sarebbe assunto la responsabilità del fatto, patteggiando, perché era troppo complicato provare che le telefonate non le aveva fatte lui.
> Il responsabile è morto di overdose.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boffo ha scaricato la responsabilità su un uomo, proveniente dalla comunità di don gelmini, che aveva assunto che avrebbe fatto lui le telefonate alla tizia, moglie di un altro ospite della comunità con cui aveva una relazione, e che lui si sarebbe assunto la responsabilità del fatto, patteggiando, perché era troppo complicato provare che le telefonate non le aveva fatte lui.
> Il responsabile è morto di overdose.


Si vabbè... a tutti gli effetti se ha patteggiato il responsabile è lui. Ora, restando il fatto che Feltri sia uno sciacallo... sarebbe ora che questi preti, o amici dei preti, la smettessero di far lezioni di morale agli altri. Sono arrampicati su un pulpito marcio che non regge...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè... a tutti gli effetti se ha patteggiato il responsabile è lui. Ora, resta il fatto che Feltri sia uno sciacallo... ma che questi preti o amici dei preti, sarebbe ora che la smettessero di dare lezioni di morale agli altri. Sono arrampicati su un pulpito marcio che non regge...


 Però fanno opinione (e voti!!) e gli uni li corteggiano per la difesa della vita e la famiglia, gli altri per la questione immigrazione...


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però fanno opinione (e voti!!) e gli uni li corteggiano per la difesa della vita e la famiglia, gli altri per la questione immigrazione...


 Fanno opinione perchè siamo un paese di baciapile... all'estero varrebbero zero. E comunque, resta il fatto che potrebbe astenersi dal fare la morale agli altri.


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

mi sembra che si possa chiudere la questione con un bel "è tutto un magna magna"


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fanno opinione perchè siamo un paese di baciapile... all'estero varrebbero zero. E comunque, resta il fatto che potrebbe astenersi dal fare la morale agli altri.


è quel che dico dall'inizio del tred. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cioè...cosa c'entra ora parlare della merdina del nano quando posto un tred su quella merdina di boffo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sembra piove governo ladro


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è quel che dico dall'inizio del tred.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e del mio "è tutto un magna magna" non vogliamo dire nulla? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque si ritroveranno tutti in un posto per darsi la mano: all'inferno. se esiste


----------



## Old Iris2 (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente non farà mai la fine del Mentana di turno...


Mentana è un sorcio furbo: è uno che abbandona la nave quando capisce che sta per affondare. E' uno che sa giocare con il potere, senza mai metterse direttamente contro il potere.
Feltri è un idiota  tout court. Montanelli glielo disse chiaro e tondo che faceva schifo.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è quel che dico dall'inizio del tred.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma cosa avrebbe fatto di preciso questo tizio? Cioè, in cosa consistono le molestie per cui è stato condannato???


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> *Mentana è un sorcio furbo*: *è uno che abbandona la nave quando capisce che sta per affondare. E' uno che sa giocare con il potere, senza mai metterse direttamente contro il potere.*
> Feltri è un idiota tout court. Montanelli glielo disse chiaro e tondo che faceva schifo.


 Non so chi dei due sia meglio...


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa avrebbe fatto di preciso questo tizio? Cioè, in cosa consistono le molestie per cui è stato condannato???


 un condannato fosse anche per aver rubato una mela al supermercato non può e non deve dirigere un quotidiano della santa sede (la proprietà è della santa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sede?)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa avrebbe fatto di preciso questo tizio? Cioè, in cosa consistono le molestie per cui è stato condannato???


 Telefonate insultanti alla moglie del tizio con cui Boffo (o l'ex ospite di don gelmini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) aveva una relazione.

L'informativa sul Boffo attenzionato ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   perché omosessuale ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




    è stata smentita.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Politica/2009/08/31/pop_minidossier.shtml


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Politica/2009/08/31/pop_minidossier.shtml


 prefato di terni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma non controllano prima di redigere un documento? oppurte questo è un falso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> un condannato fosse anche per aver rubato una mela al supermercato non può e non deve dirigere un quotidiano della santa sede (la proprietà è della santa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No L'Avvenire è della CEI e non del Vaticano come L'osservatore romano.
Ma la Chiesa non valuta in termini di giustizia umana e chiunque può pentirsi di qualunque colpa commessa (vedi L'Innominato che aveva fatto ben di peggio).




O.T. Ieri ho visto Selene, con il nome di Luce, intervistata da telenova (tv di proprietà delle edizioni san paolo) come opinionista che diceva che ora non rifarebbe più quei film, ma che crede che comunque fossero di classe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   un porno può essere di classe?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e del mio "è tutto un magna magna" non vogliamo dire nulla?


NO


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> *un condannato fosse anche per aver rubato una mela* al supermercato non può e *non deve dirigere un quotidiano della santa sede* (la proprietà è della santa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dir la verità, non vedo ruolo più adatto. Il capostipite (istigato, come sempre capita, da una donna) ne fregò una e stiamo ancora pagando...


----------



## Old Iris2 (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so chi dei due sia meglio...


Mi consola il fatto che mentana abbia abbandonato la nave del Berlusca, è certo che affonderà. E' solo questione di tempo.
Comunque, al di là delle vicende di Boffo, qualificare un giornalista come "noto omosessuale" (come se l'omosessualità fosse reato); scomodare Manganelli, rompere i zibbidei ai vescovi (quando gli si è leccato il culo per ottenere i voti) è da cretini. Andrebbe radiato dall'albo dei giornalisti uno come Feltri, per incapacità manifesta. Io l'avrei fatto, già quando pubblicò le foto della Lario.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Telefonate insultanti alla moglie del tizio con cui Boffo (o l'ex ospite di don gelmini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah... insomma, qualche telefonata di insulti? Pensavo ben altro, dai.


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No L'Avvenire è della CEI e non del Vaticano come L'osservatore romano.
> Ma la Chiesa non valuta in termini di giustizia umana e chiunque può pentirsi di qualunque colpa commessa (vedi L'Innominato che aveva fatto ben di peggio).
> 
> 
> ...


 certo di classe....infima 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque va anche bene quello che dici, ma non lo metti a capo di un quotidiano cattolico..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Politica/2009/08/31/pop_minidossier.shtml





brancoleone ha detto:


> prefato di terni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma soprattutto chi la Sua Eccellenza che ha richiesto l'informativa?


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A dir la verità, non vedo ruolo più adatto. Il capostipite (istigato, come sempre capita, da una donna) ne fregò una e stiamo ancora pagando...




















  non ci avevo pensato....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah... insomma, qualche telefonata di insulti? Pensavo ben altro, dai.


 Ma quello su cui puntano è rendere nota l'omosessualità...


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto chi la Sua Eccellenza che ha richiesto l'informativa?


 non avevo fatto mente locale...il prefetto o  il questore non viene chiamato eccellenza?non so...


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> NO


 il secondo dentino a destra ha un principio di carie...chiudi la grotta!


----------



## Old Iris2 (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quello su cui puntano è rendere nota l'omosessualità...


Perchè Bondi non è omosessuale? E Letta non ha i suoi vizietti'? Ma che cavolo ce ne frega.

Spadolini era omosessuale..e allora? Nessuno si è mai permesso di andare oltre le vignette satiriche.
La stampa italiana, è fatta da puttane, e da guardoni...ormai non sapendo come e cosa scrivere, scivolano sul pornografico, l'unico ambito di cui sono esperti.


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2009)

*......*

D'Alema infastidito da un giornalista che lo pressava si sentì dire: "Onorevole io sto lavorando"..... lui rispose solo che "lavorare" riferito ai giornalisti era una parola grossa...
Credo basti per definire cosa sia TUTTO il giornalismo (salvo rarissime isole felici) in Italia...
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Perchè Bondi non è omosessuale? E Letta non ha i suoi vizietti'? Ma che cavolo ce ne frega.
> 
> Spadolini era omosessuale..e allora? Nessuno si è mai permesso di andare oltre le vignette satiriche.
> *La stampa italiana, è fatta da puttane, e da guardoni*...ormai non sapendo come e cosa scrivere, scivolano sul pornografico, l'unico ambito di cui sono esperti.


 Evidentemente i lettori apprezzano...


----------



## Old Iris2 (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evidentemente i lettori apprezzano...


I lettori sono gli stessi che votano. Tutto torna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non avevo fatto mente locale...il prefetto o il questore non viene chiamato eccellenza?non so...


Ma perché il questore o il prefetto dovrebbero chiedere informazioni su Boffo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sa sia stato qualcun'altro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...sarebbe darsi la zappa sui piedi.
In ogni caso vero o no il documento (Maroni ha smentito che vengano schedati gli omosessuali) ha lo scopo di comunicare che vengano effettuate schedature e quindi ha lo scopo di colpire uno per educarne 100 e di diffondere nell'opinione pubblica la liceità e la normalità della schedatura...


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> I lettori sono gli stessi che votano. Tutto torna.


 Esatto. La democrazia al suo meglio...


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> I lettori sono gli stessi che votano. Tutto torna.


ergo i lettori votanti sono della stessa pasta


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché il questore o il prefetto dovrebbero chiedere informazioni su Boffo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Già il fatto che si debba smentire un fatto del genere, la dice lunga sul clima italiano...


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché il questore o il prefetto dovrebbero chiedere informazioni su Boffo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 da come si guarda la vicenda non si salva niente e nessuno....


----------



## Old Iris2 (31 Agosto 2009)

Ma è una indecenza!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Già il fatto che si debba smentire un fatto del genere, la dice lunga sul clima italiano...


 Anche perché delle schedature si è sempre saputo e più volte sono scoppiati scandali.
Ma ora è evidente che non di lavoro giornalistico si trata, ma che il giornali (Il Giornale) sia diventato la cassa di risonanza di informazioni raccolte con strumenti ben più pervasivi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma è una indecenza!!!


 prova a mettere su un sondaggio anonimo su chi in questo forum ha votato questo governo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

http://temi.repubblica.it/repubblica-appello/?action=vediappello&idappello=391107

io ho firmato.


----------



## Old Iris2 (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> prova a mettere su un sondaggio anonimo su chi in questo forum ha votato questo governo...


 non ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche perché delle schedature si è sempre saputo e più volte sono scoppiati scandali.
> Ma ora è evidente che non di lavoro giornalistico si trata, ma che il giornali (Il Giornale) sia diventato la cassa di risonanza di informazioni raccolte con strumenti ben più pervasivi.


Comunque, voglio dire... se le molestie si riferiscono solo a qualche telefonata di insulti, il caso è davvero da ridimensionare. Ok, è una cosa chiaramente riprovevole... non si deve fare. Ma già il termine evoca ben altre colpe. Il fine ultimo è senza dubbio evidenziare l'omosessualità di Boffo.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> prova a mettere su un sondaggio anonimo su chi in questo forum ha votato questo governo...


ragazzi, i dati delle preferenze sono bellli li da vedere eh??
il paese di cui parlate è quello in cui vivete anche voi


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> non ne ho bisogno.


e allora perchè stupirsi dell'indecenza? comunque indignarsi va sempre bene...


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazzi, i dati delle preferenze sono bellli li da vedere eh??
> il paese di cui parlate è quello in cui vivete anche voi


ma che vorrei diverso...tu no?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma che vorrei diverso...tu no?


io si , infatti mi son ben guardata da votare questo governo di merda


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io si , infatti mi son ben guardata da votare questo governo di merda


 stiamo mettendo su un sondaggio diversamente edito? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 siamo in due


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Adesso il sito di Paolo Guzzanti è accessibile (i giorni in cui vi era la polemica per le sue dichiarazioni per la mignottocrazia era irraggiungibile...) e fa un'analisi della situazione italiana, finalizzata alla giustificazione della sua scelta di aderire a FI, che dà una spiegazione, in risposta a una mail, che va oltre al  "chi lo vota è come lui", ma non mi ha convinta. 



http://www.paologuzzanti.it/
*GUZZ . TROPPO FACILE E MOLTO, TROPPO ROZZO.* Il punto non è che un gruppo di citrulli “hanno creduto in Berlusconi” perché erano così ciechi, così coglioni e cosi naif da non aver capito chi fosse (salvo accorgersene troppo tardi), mentre un gruppo di intelligenti e paraculi lo sapevano da subito, l’avevano capito da subito e oggi cantano vittoria chiedendoci il conto della nostra imbecillità, se non della nostra malafede.
No, legionario. Non funziona così, non è andata così, non va così. Il punto non era affatto “credere in Berlusconi” (compresa quella che tu chiami antropologia), ma credere nella necessità di sostituire una classe dirigente cattocomunista, sindacalista, statalista, incapace di elaborare progetti (come hanno poi confermato la legislatura 1996-2001 e quella 2006-2008) con un governo e una maggioranza che dessero il comando del Paese alla borghesia con valori liberali, antistatlisti, antisindacalisti, liberisti e perfino libertari.
Berlusconi nel 1993, da imprenditore, fece un grande lavoro di lobbying, di cui fui testimone come giornalista della Stampa, per convincere “i nuovisti” e in particolare Mario Segni di avere il coraggio della rottura definitiva e prendere in mano la situazione politica. Segni però ebbe uno stop dalla DC di Martinazzoli.
Cossiga che fino a pochi mesi prima aveva rappresentato a sua volta la speranza di una rivoluzione liberale si era sottratto dal gioco politico (ci rientrerà nel 1999 creando un partito trasformista per sgambettare Prodi e mettere D’Alema a Palazzo Chigi su richiesta americana perché gli Usa del democratico Bill Clinton avevano bisogno di poter usare le basi aeree italiane per bombardare la Serbia) e dunque dal mondo della politica non venne alcuna situazione di ricambio. Zero.
A quel punto Berlusconi decise di fare quel che ha fatto e, a prescindere dal gigantesco impegno delle sue strutture aziendali per costituire il nuovo partito (che fu tutt’altro che un partito di plastica, perché venne ricevuto dal Paese con tre _hip hip hooray_ come le elezioni dimostrarono presto), prese in prestito una serie di intelligenze che venivano dal mondo ex comunista, ex socialista e liberale. Io fui l’ultimo in ordine di tempo e forse anche in ordine di importanza.
Ma quegli intellettuali ritennero che si stava presentando una occasione unica per agire sul Paese in modo da innescare una rivoluzione liberale.
Berlusconi era tutto ciò che poteva, e in un certo senso voleva, rompere con il passato e introdurre dirompenti, anche se personali, con elementi di novità che in piccola parte si sono realizzati.
Per essere chiari: io oggi e col senno di poi rifarei la stessa operazione, consapevole della realtà, oggi come allora, perché allora non esisteva alcuna alternativa a Berlusconi e certo non per colpa di Berlusconi, ma per colpa della sinistra che non aveva un leader, non aveva un progetto, non aveva - le elezioni lo hanno dimostrato fino ad oggi - alcun sex appeal per la maggioranza degli italiani. Nessuno di noi era così cretino da non conoscere la persona, il carattere e la storia di Silvio Berlusconi.
Ma gente come me antepone a tutto il bene della patria e per noi la questione non era il “carattere”, il comportamento personale di Berlusconi, ma l’occasione storica da cogliere subito e spingere, spremere, indirizzare con tutte le nostre forze per far sì che si trasformasse in bene per il Paese.
E per lealtà, onestà e rispetto umano, voglio dire anch’io ciò che anche e persino tutti i nemici di Berlusconi dicono dopo aver avuto rapporti diretti con lui: SB ha una marcia in più nei rapporti umani anche quando si rende grottesco, impresentabile, ridicolo e patetico.
E’ uno chansonnier di provincia diventato affarista e imprenditore ma, con tutti i suoi enormi, imperdonabili difetti, è un essere umano con caratteristiche umane, fallimenti umani, sprazzi e bagliori umani e non un pezzo di legno dall’eloquio tronfio e incomprensibile come molti suoi avversari.
La differenza fra me e lei, legionario, è che io tuttora penso che aver fatto quel che feci, quel che facemmo, fosse bene per il Paese.
Colpa della sinistra. colpa della lobotomizzazione del Paese se l’opposizione di sinistra, o l’egemonia arrogante della sinistra non avevano nulla, NULLA da offrire.
Un Pci fallimentare e in ritardo con la storia che aveva appena cambiato nome in corsa, una sinistra radicale rozza, cieca, con gli occhi iniettati di sangue, incapace di studiare e analizzare e capire l’unico punto fondamentale che anche lei nel suo scritto sfugge accuratamente.
_E cioè NON la natura di Berlusconi, MA la natura degli italiani che credono in lui, che lo votano, che lo riconoscono non solo come loro leader, ma come loro eroe. _
Come lo spieghiamo? affermando che sono milioni di stronzi, imbecilli, ignoranti, affaristi, mafiosi, evasori, fascisti, loschi e luridi? troppo facile, troppo puerile, troppo comodo, signori miei.
Ai tempi in cui esisteva il vero PCI, esisteva anche il settimanale del partito Rinascita che, dopo ogni elezione politica, un mese dopo, pubblicava la più accurata analisi oggettiva e implacabile del comportamento elettorale degli italiani, casa per casa, mestiere per mestiere, regione e comune per regione e comune. Analisi. Studio. Fatica. Progetto. Individuazione degli errori e delle correzioni necessarie. Tutto scomparso, insieme ai dinosauri.
Oggi l’alternativa a SB non esiste. Noi siamo qui per lavorare a crearla.
E’ per questo che io, con gesto sconsiderato, se permettete anche un po’ eroico e masochista, sono saltato DAL carro del vincitore e mi sono appollaiato sulle sediole in loggione del gruppo misto, mettendomi in sala rianimazione del vecchio partito liberale, perché credo che gli italiani che hanno creduto in Berlusconi, e anche quelli che lo hanno odiato, hanno bisogno di libertà, liberismo, Occidente, democrazia liberale, libertarismo, laicismo (che è rispetto per tutti, religiosi e non).
Io credo che il ciclo di SB sia avviato a conclusione e che la “spinta propulsiva” della sua promessa e tradita rivoluzione liberale sia crepata da tempo, in particolare dopo il suo fidanzamento con Putin e Gheddafi, l’abbandono della democrazia liberale parlamentare e dopo aver dato la stura alla_mignottocrazia_ (intesa come politica del sex appeal, in luogo del sex appeal della politica) e aver ceduto al suo latente cesarismo brianzolo, da capetto d’azienda, da primo cantante del torpedone, da leader delle massaie in menopausa e dei pensionati frustrati. Non è fascista, non è null’altro che Berlusconi e in futuro si studierà la sua epoca come berlusconismo, e non il berlusconismo come una forma di fascismo o peronismo.
Ciò detto, rivendicando con orgoglio le dure e dolorose e necessarie scelte fatte: è ora, adesso, di muoversi in avanti e io ho fatto, faccio e farò tutto quanto è nel mio potere.
Ma non prendo lezioni da chi se ne sta appollaiato sul cornicione scagazzando su chi passa i suoi prezioni “io l’avevo detto, ci voleva tanto a capirlo?”.
Il fatto è che ci vuole moltissimo a capire l’Italia, non a capire Berlusconi.
E chiunque sposti il problema italiano sul problema Berlusconi, vuol dire che non ha capito e non capirà mai nulla, ma si sentirà molto furbo e molto comodo nella sua poltrona di spettatore. Noi abbiamo scelto, e sceglieremo sempre, la strada più scomoda.


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2009)

*mah...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. La democrazia al suo meglio...


Quello di cui non mi capacito é che siamo tutti d'accordo sulla teoria ma sulla pratica (al voto) saltano fuori risultati per lo meno imbarazzanti.
Ma come ben dici la democrazia prevede che un popolo predichi bene e razzoli male... 
Bruja

p.s. per Persa
Mi pare che il sunto di questo articolo lo abbiamo detto, espresso e fatto presente più volte in passato e la matrice originaria é che gli italiani hanno tutti i sensi acutissimi, ma quello dello stato é un po' astigmatico!


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello di cui non mi capacito é che siamo tutti d'accordo sulla teoria ma sulla pratica (al voto) saltano fuori risultati per lo meno imbarazzanti.
> Ma come ben dici la democrazia prevede che un popolo predichi bene e razzoli male...
> Bruja
> 
> ...


io comincerei ad addestrare più che altro molti più cani guida....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

e anche questo l'hanno scaricato!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








http://www.corriere.it/politica/09_...li_376d2082-961f-11de-8f5e-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> e anche questo l'hanno scaricato!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono io che ho delle allucinazioni o assomiglia nell' espressione della foto a qualche immagine del film "il Divo" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

